# Brown & Sharpe Surface Gauge



## barnett (Jun 21, 2016)

I rescued this today , a B & S surface gauge. It is tiny, only about 5" tall. I am unsure what the other device is on the riser.  Could someone help me out ? The tool bit in the pic is 3/8" square, for reference. Its sitting on top of my friend's tailstock.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Tom,
nice save!
the first tool going up the mast is a scribe,
the second tool is used in conjunction with a dial indicator to indirectly indicate holes that a dial indicator may not fit into.
it could also be used to  indirectly indicate the od of cylindrical objects as well, if the need arises as well- with a little forethought.


----------



## Andre (Jun 21, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Tom,
> nice save!
> the first tool going up the mast is a scribe,
> the second tool is used in conjunction with a dial indicator to indirectly indicate holes that a dial indicator may not fit into.
> it could also be used to  indirectly indicate the od of cylindrical objects as well, if the need arises as well- with a little forethought.



That arm looks to be used with a back plunge indicator, not sure how a normal indicator would mount without the "L" shaped part to hold the 3/8" stem.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 21, 2016)

That's correct Andre, it is used with a back plunger type indicator.
there is a bracket missing that would hold the indicator to the horizontal mast where the hole attachment lies, like this:


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 22, 2016)

I picked up a larger B&S surface gauge some time in the last year. Just the base (magnetic) and the mast. Your photo will be useful when I get around to making the missing pieces.


----------



## kvt (Jun 22, 2016)

NIce save.


----------



## 51cub (Jun 23, 2016)

Hawkeye said:


> I picked up a larger B&S surface gauge some time in the last year. Just the base (magnetic) and the mast. Your photo will be useful when I get around to making the missing pieces.




Same here, that picture's excellent, thank you


----------

